# Furry Crushes



## Jimfoxx (Jan 27, 2010)

What furry character do you have a crush on?
I have many


----------



## Seriman (Jan 27, 2010)

Just a couple of characters I found in various comics on FA... None in particular, every time I find a new one I like, I forget the last.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 27, 2010)

I have none. I love real, tangible human beings.


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Jan 27, 2010)

Currently the Jabberwock, but I think it's dying out.  Might come back when I see Christopher Lee doing the voice though *swoons over the Count Dooku*.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 27, 2010)

My first and only true crush was Fifi Le Fume many years back. I sort of had one on Wave the Swallow recently, but that died out.

I go for humans anymore, but that doesn't make characters any less cute or, at times, sexay.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jan 27, 2010)

The only fictional character I ever had a crush on was Vegeta from Dragonball Z, back in my very early teenage years.
And he's not a furry.
Unless the tail somehow counts. Even though he loses it.

So... There have been none.


----------



## Jimfoxx (Jan 27, 2010)

KirbyCowFox said:


> Currently the Jabberwock, *.


 who?


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Jan 27, 2010)

Jimfoxx said:


> who?



This dude.

Though I think his McGee form is pretty nice.


----------



## Wolf Scout Sniper (Jan 27, 2010)

I dont like to discuss it.
unless you ask... maybe.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 27, 2010)

All CANON Citra variants!


----------



## xcliber (Jan 27, 2010)

By "furry character" do you mean other peoples fursona's, or are we talking Robin Hood and mainstream cartoons?

I've had an ongoing thing for Miles "Tails" Prower for years.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 27, 2010)

xcliber said:


> By "furry character" do you mean other peoples fursona's, or are we talking Robin Hood and mainstream cartoons?
> 
> I've had an ongoing thing for Miles "Tails" Prower for years.


Gee, I couldn't tell...


----------



## Kyle Necronomicon (Jan 27, 2010)

had one on Krystal from Starfox,cuz I mean I played through that whole game to get her right? I had to feel emotionally attached.


----------



## Bittertooth (Jan 27, 2010)

the arbiter.  just kidding, but he's cool.


----------



## Jimfoxx (Jan 27, 2010)

xcliber said:


> By "furry character" do you mean other peoples fursona's, or are we talking Robin Hood and mainstream cartoons?
> 
> 
> 
> the second one


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 27, 2010)

For me to know, and you guys not to find out.


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (Jan 27, 2010)

They are for the most part pretty obscure, so I'm not going to list them, but they tend to be theropods, dragons or techno-organic versions of them.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jan 27, 2010)

Oh wait fuck.


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 27, 2010)

inb4cynder


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 27, 2010)

the toon patrol weasels <3


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 27, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> the toon patrol weasels <3



All of them? :3


----------



## luvtails (Jan 27, 2010)

Tails from sonic x and the german shepherd from h0rs3's videos


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 27, 2010)

zigzag :V


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Jan 27, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> zigzag :V



If that's the Zigzag that I think it is, then you are my new best friend.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 27, 2010)

KirbyCowFox said:


> If that's the Zigzag that I think it is, then you are my new best friend.



Ah, gotta love her.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 27, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> zigzag :V



I hate you.....I always want to keep my crushes to myself but every time someone elses mentions one that is the same as mine like ZigZag I always want to post and say ME TOO YAY!.


----------



## JoeStrike (Jan 27, 2010)

When I was a little kid I had one on Pepe Le Pew, then when I was a bit older I discovered Mam'selle Hepzibah in the Pogo comic strip; rather prominent bust with a little curlique of fur coming off of it. (That's when I realized I was straight.) I still like her, but Thumper's girlfriend in Bambi? Va-va-VOOM!! (Man, she can stroke my ears _anytime_ she wants!)


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 27, 2010)

KirbyCowFox said:


> If that's the Zigzag that I think it is, then you are my new best friend.



I only know of one ZigZag.


----------



## Matt (Jan 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I have none. I love real, tangible human beings.


BORING. Why did you join the fandom again? I've never actually had a crush on any furry character or any human being for that matter. It's weird.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 27, 2010)

Matt said:


> BORING. Why did you join the fandom again?


Because I like animals and think animal people are cool good sirs.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 27, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I hate you.....I always want to keep my crushes to myself but every time someone elses mentions one that is the same as mine like ZigZag I always want to post and say ME TOO YAY!.


I rolled a 20


Captain Spyro said:


> Ah, gotta love her.





KirbyCowFox said:


> If that's the Zigzag that I think it is, then you are my new best friend.


*fistpound*


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 27, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> For me to know, and you guys not to find out.





RandyDarkshade said:


> mine like ZigZag


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 27, 2010)

Yeah yeah, like I said when someone posts one of mine I always get the urge to go ME TOO!


----------



## Jimfoxx (Jan 27, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> Ah, gotta love her.


 True that


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 27, 2010)

Sparky from Lilo and Stitch. And Kyuubi from Naruto.


----------



## Albino-Kitsune (Jan 27, 2010)

I loved Freya from FF9. ;3;

And if the Cheshire Cat had a female form, I'd totally gush over her too.


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Jan 27, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I only know of one ZigZag.



Me too, and he's voiced by Vincent Price.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FGU9UTO2IQs


----------



## RetroCorn (Jan 27, 2010)

I've never had a crush on a character, just on certain species.


----------



## Conker (Jan 27, 2010)

KirbyCowFox said:


> Currently the Jabberwock, but I think it's dying out.  Might come back when I see Christopher Lee doing the voice though *swoons over the Count Dooku*.


The Jabberwock kicks ass! 

He has claws that catch ._.


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Jan 27, 2010)

Conker said:


> The Jabberwock kicks ass!
> 
> He has claws that catch ._.



Don't forget jaws that bite!  o.o  Don't wanna be in those jaws...


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 27, 2010)

Scar from TLK. He made me a furry.

As for OCs, I have a mild crush on Bai.


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 27, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> All of them? :3



at once <3


----------



## Jimfoxx (Jan 27, 2010)

KirbyCowFox said:


> Don't forget jaws that bite! o.o Don't wanna be in those jaws...


 
oh that jabberwok


----------



## Tai (Jan 27, 2010)

There's Tails from the sonic games
and the PokÃ©mon Buneary.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 28, 2010)

I think that... love is only real and can't be done with imagionary things.
Although some people did marry imagionable things -_-.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 28, 2010)

HarleyParanoia :V


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 28, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> at once <3



Oh you. :3


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 28, 2010)

In the old Tom and Jerry cartoons, I always had a little crush on the girl kitties Tom would try to impress. The chupacabra's a bamf too....and if it counts Jhonen Vasquez's version of ze devil [which looks quite animalistic if you're looking atthe one i'm thinking of]


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 28, 2010)

I don't crush on fictional entities.


----------



## Telnac (Jan 28, 2010)

My first furry crush was Maid Marian from Disney's Robin Hood.  I was 9 when it was re-released in '82, so I was at that wonderful age when boys first start to notice... certain things.  (At least, some boys who were early bloomers like me.)

After that, there were no specific characters I crushed on, only my fantasy creations who often had no name... much less a full bio.  I did find Spyro the Dragon attractive, but he was male and I'm straight so yeah... no.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 28, 2010)

ehh I don't know maybe Jam or Ro's and Ka's girls


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 28, 2010)

Albino-Kitsune said:


> I loved Freya from FF9. ;3;



omg, for the longest time i felt the same. Fratley too <3



Zrcalo said:


> HarleyParanoia :V



V: ... |: ... C: ilu


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 28, 2010)

Only possibility is -MASSIVE DESTRUCTION OF ALL LOVE-.

fixed


----------



## Korex (Jan 28, 2010)

I wouldn't fall in love in things that aren't real...


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 28, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> I think that... love is only real and can't be done with imagionary things.
> Although some people did marry imagionable things -_-.



Love has many meanings.

For example one can have love for a favourite hobby like "I love cycling"
To actually have love for another person which can be conditional or unconditional love.


----------



## Lobar (Jan 28, 2010)

To everyone who said Tails: You do realize that canonically he is eight years old, right? :|


----------



## xcliber (Jan 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Gee, I couldn't tell...


I know. People have a hard time understanding me sometimes.  I'm sorry if I didn't make it immediately apparent.



Lobar said:


> To everyone who said Tails: You do realize that canonically he is eight years old, right? :|


So? We're talking fictional characters. Besides, he's had several love affairs before (3 IIRC). He's old enough. And their aren't any age restrictions on relationships in the Sonic universe anyway.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 28, 2010)

Robin Hood... ya!


----------



## gyrus (Jan 28, 2010)

Scar from TLK <3


----------



## Tabasco (Jan 28, 2010)

One of my friend's characters. Maybe it's only because I like him, though. STUPID DALMATIANS. >[


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 28, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Love has many meanings.
> 
> For example one can have love for a favourite hobby like "I love cycling"
> To actually have love for another person which can be conditional or unconditional love.



I meant love by person -> person and vice versa.
Love has many shapes, but I use it only as living to living.
Only me.
Conditional or not conditional, varies.
I don't talk about hobbies because that is not what I either do or hear.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 28, 2010)

This may be the worst thread I've ever seen :V .


----------



## xcliber (Jan 28, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> This may be the worst thread I've ever seen :V .


 
Inorite?
It just occured to me that this thread is worse than plushophilia. :V

At least with plushophiles, you have something tangible/real to fall in love with.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 28, 2010)

So I must be the only person that has crushes on real women huh?


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Jan 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> So I must be the only person that has crushes on real women huh?



You must be, I only have a boyfriend.


----------



## Ricia (Jan 28, 2010)

To everybody with crushes on imaginary characters, stop having fun. Stop it right now!

Wow, this thread is sad. Lighten up people, crushing on imaginary characters and people you'll likely never meet (ie actors and such) is fun and harmless. Personally I've got a freaking imaginary harem filled with everything from anthro animals to robots to puppets to humans (both live action and animated). Oh and yeah I've got crushes on famous people but I'm never going to date them either. Hell most of the people I have a crush on I wouldn't want to date.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 28, 2010)

KirbyCowFox said:


> You must be, I only have a boyfriend.



Fag :V .


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> So I must be the only person that has crushes on real women huh?



Just because some people have an imaginary crush does not mean they don't go after or have a real crush on real people.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 28, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Just because some people have an imaginary crush does not mean they don't go after or have a real crush on real people.


But this is furries we're talking about here. You've seen the "cynder" thread! YOU KNOW WHAT THESE PEOPLE ARE CAPABLE OF! D=


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But this is furries we're talking about here. You've seen the "cynder" thread! YOU KNOW WHAT THESE PEOPLE ARE CAPABLE OF! D=



Point taken.


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Jan 28, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> Fag :V .



Sorry, I have a vagina.  And your icon looks like it's eating the quote under your username. XD

      :V
  :V
:V


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 28, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> V: ... |: ... C: ilu




ÊšÏŠÉž


----------



## SpartaDog (Jan 28, 2010)

Never really had a real "furry" crush.

But I do have a thing for Daggerjaw's Engott race and Kyohts nagas and various monsters. 

Mainstream...Mm....The faun from Pan's Labyrinth, any of the Na'vi (yeah yeah, go ahead and make fun of me), and to some extent I'm not exactly sure of yet, Xenomorphs. I creep myself out a bit with that one. XD


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 28, 2010)

This thread makes me sad.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 28, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> This thread makes me sad.


Me too man... me too..


----------



## SnowFox (Jan 28, 2010)

Inb4 (furry) crush fetish.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 28, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> This thread makes me sad.



I love you.
lets make babies.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 28, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I love you.
> lets make babies.


Let's have an orgy.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Let's have an orgy.



gigantic furry CSI sex scene orgy.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 28, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> gigantic furry CSI sex scene orgy.


Hell I'm up for it! Let's get it on!


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> So I must be the only person that has crushes on real women huh?



Maybe.

But seriously, there's not really many girls to crush on in this area. Most of the girls that I did crush on have left by now and the ones that have stayed are either married or have little regard for men (especially one girl, for good reason).

But time will tell.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Hell I'm up for it! Let's get it on!



hells yea!

*grabs yellow dragon dude*

o hai


----------



## Mentova (Jan 28, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> hells yea!
> 
> *grabs yellow dragon dude*
> 
> o hai


Is he gunna join in too?


----------



## SnowFox (Jan 28, 2010)

I heard orgy.

Hello :3


----------



## Mentova (Jan 28, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> I heard orgy.
> 
> Hello :3


Hey! We always need more for the orgy!


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 28, 2010)

brb. radioactive phosphorous.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 28, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> hells yea!
> 
> *grabs yellow dragon dude*
> 
> o hai



Mmmm...herro...



Heckler & Koch said:


> Is he gunna join in too?



Bring it. :3


----------



## Mentova (Jan 28, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> Mmmm...herro...
> 
> 
> 
> Bring it. :3



So I guess you wanna yiff too?


----------



## SnowFox (Jan 28, 2010)

How many penises do I need to bring?


----------



## Mentova (Jan 28, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> How many penises do I need to bring?


Together we have enough penises.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> So I guess you wanna yiff too?



I've been yiffy. :3


----------



## Mentova (Jan 28, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> I've been yiffy. :3


Let's yiff then.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Jan 28, 2010)

I don't have anything better to do, count me in. :3


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Let's yiff then.



In public?


----------



## Lobar (Jan 28, 2010)

Sure is getting awfully murrypurry in here.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 28, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> In public?


Whatever you wanna do sexy


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Jan 28, 2010)

This shit be gettin hawt.


----------



## 8-bit (Jan 28, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> gigantic furry CSI sex scene orgy.




*Watches from the bushes*   :3


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Jan 28, 2010)

8-bit said:


> *Watches from the bushes*
> 
> ......
> 
> ...



Don't be shy, gtf over here.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 28, 2010)

Someone make an AIM chatroom so we can yiff


----------



## Seriman (Jan 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Someone make an AIM chatroom so we can yiff


I would, but I have a prior engagement. (DAMMIT!!)


----------



## Mentova (Jan 28, 2010)

Someone else make it then.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Someone else make it then.



no.

I have to go to class.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 28, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> no.
> 
> I have to go to class.


Everyone knows that furry stuff is more important than education!


----------



## Seriman (Jan 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Everyone knows that furry stuff is more important than education!


I agree fully.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Everyone knows that furry stuff is more important than education!



The Romans were furries, and the Persians were scalies.

See, education is important!


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 28, 2010)

KirbyCowFox said:


> Sorry, I have a vagina.  And your icon looks like it's eating the quote under your username. XD
> 
> :V
> :V
> :V



This is the internet, no one has a vagina here. You can't trick me you furries >:[ .

Also that's because it is, I am the worst ouroboros ever :V .



Novaluna said:


> Never really had a real "furry" crush.
> 
> But I do have a thing for Daggerjaw's Engott race and Kyohts nagas and various monsters.
> 
> Mainstream...Mm....The faun from Pan's Labyrinth, *any of the Na'vi (yeah yeah, go ahead and make fun of me),* and to some extent I'm not exactly sure of yet, Xenomorphs. I creep myself out a bit with that one. XD



I'm gonna :[ .


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 28, 2010)

-twitches- THE FAUN? The creepy fuck from Pan's Labyrinth?! Not even the god damned faeries or something? -seethes.- That thing is horrid.


----------



## SpartaDog (Jan 28, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> -twitches- THE FAUN? The creepy fuck from Pan's Labyrinth?! Not even the god damned faeries or something? -seethes.- That thing is horrid.



Lol, yeah. Monsterphile, kindasorta.

And uh....the fairies were female....and about 6 in tall. I'm straight and just under 5'. That wouldn't work.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 28, 2010)

The faeries were shape shifters. shape shifters = sexy


----------



## SpartaDog (Jan 28, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> The faeries were shape shifters. shape shifters = sexy



Yes, shapeshifters that could turn into stickbugs, and they're still female and tiny. Still not gonna work. XD


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 28, 2010)

They could have potentially turned into other things. We just didn't get to see it in the movie.


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Jan 28, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> -twitches- THE FAUN? The creepy fuck from Pan's Labyrinth?! Not even the god damned faeries or something? -seethes.- That thing is horrid.



You know you secretly lust over the Pale Man.  He's one sexy child eater.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n9YD2PFF31E 
Compared to him, the Faun is like a Care Bear.


----------



## Sauvignon (Jan 28, 2010)

Jessica Alba


----------



## SpartaDog (Jan 28, 2010)

KirbyCowFox said:


> You know you secretly lust over the Pale Man.  He's one sexy child eater.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n9YD2PFF31E
> Compared to him, the Faun is like a Care Bear.



LOL Aww yeah. Look at that sexy old man flab flapping over his probably nonexistant penis. -humphumphump-

I love you for that, Kirby.


----------



## 8-bit (Jan 29, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> This is the internet, no one has a vagina here. You can't trick me you furries >:[ .
> 
> Also that's because it is, I am the worst *Uroboros* ever :V .












*UROBOROS!!

*Kay, back on track. When I was younger, I had a thing for Elora(the faun chick from Spyro 2).
To this day, she is STILL om nom nom nom.


----------



## Seriman (Jan 29, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Kay, back on track. When I was younger, I had a thing for Elora(the faun chick from Spyro 2).
> To this day, she is STILL om nom nom nom.


I love Spyro 2! I was actually playing it last week, because I bought for PSP/PS3... I never really cared for Elora, but I used to think it would be awesome to have Spyro as a friend...


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Jan 29, 2010)

*More than the amount of speed of a running cheetah.*


----------



## Tai (Jan 29, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> Jessica Alba


That was just harsh.


----------



## Viva (Jan 29, 2010)

A lot.  More than anyone can count


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Jan 29, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> This is the internet, no one has a vagina here. You can't trick me you furries >:[ .



What are you talking about?  Of course I have a vagina even though I'm on the internet...  
>.>
<.<
>.>
Now I'm off to, uh, tampons?  FUCK!


----------



## Mentova (Jan 29, 2010)

KirbyCowFox said:


> What are you talking about?  Of course I have a vagina even though I'm on the internet...
> >.>
> <.<
> >.>
> Now I'm off to, uh, tampons?  FUCK!


VAGINAS.


----------



## Pavi (Jan 30, 2010)

Honestly?
Hmmm. When I was a kid I had a "crush" on Steele from _Balto_.
Looking back, I'm proud to say that I used to have pretty decent taste in animated animal-characters.
But now-a-days I like my guys human. c:


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 30, 2010)

also i like aeris from vg cats and quite a few of the girls from two kinds


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Jan 30, 2010)

Some people saying this is sad, but I'm laughing it up. Moar! Moar!


----------



## Bloopy (Jan 30, 2010)

When I was really young I used to crush on cartoon characters all the time. I had a crush on Barney, Wacko, that goat-ish thing from The Black Cauldron, the wimpy head of the two-headed dragon in Camelot, and Zack from Dragon Tales.


----------



## Kyle Necronomicon (Jan 30, 2010)

Bloopy said:


> When I was really young I used to crush on cartoon characters all the time. I had a crush on Barney, Wacko, that goat-ish thing from The Black Cauldron, the wimpy head of the two-headed dragon in Camelot, and Zack from Dragon Tales.



That is crazy amount of crushes there Shiela!


----------



## Riptor (Jan 30, 2010)

http://tailsrulz.deviantart.com/art/Foxy-Roxy-Finale-115616233

Her, basically. There's a few others, but the fact they're connected to games I liked when I was little is kind of turn-off. But Brutal: Paws of Fury was a terrible game, so I don't really have any guilt over her.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 30, 2010)

I love throbbing gristl-
oh wait. that's not furry.


----------



## BladeWolf (Jan 30, 2010)

I can honestly say Krystal from Star Fox.  Man, she has a sexy voice lol.  Other than that, Berri Squirrel is kinda hot too.  Escpecially in the leather jacket in the Matrix level of Conkers Bad Fur Day!


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 30, 2010)

Okami29 said:


> I can honestly say Krystal from Star Fox.  Man, she has a sexy voice lol.  Other than that, Berri Squirrel is kinda hot too.  Escpecially in the leather jacket in the Matrix level of Conkers Bad Fur Day!



>.<!!!

I hate krystal.


----------



## BladeWolf (Jan 30, 2010)

You don't like foxes?  Or maybe perhaps you would prefer Star Fox, or I hear Falco is single.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 30, 2010)

Okami29 said:


> You don't like foxes?  Or maybe perhaps you would prefer Star Fox, or I hear Falco is single.



I would totally do falco. 

sexy cloaca.


----------



## BladeWolf (Jan 30, 2010)

allrighty then! lol


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 30, 2010)

I like birds.


----------



## Bloopy (Jan 31, 2010)

Kyle Necronomicon said:


> That is crazy amount of crushes there Shiela!


Well, that was over the course of like age five until age twelve. I also really liked Edd from Ed Edd and Eddy (still do actually, he is adorable) and a couple of homogay anime guys.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 31, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I would totally do falco.
> 
> sexy cloaca.


Falco <3


----------

